# Corpsed Skull



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

A freshly corpsed skull - this will go on the coffin pop-up mechanism I'm working on .


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

That is a "sick" skull! good work Evil Andrew!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I like all the mottled colors there


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job on the skull. I can't wait to see the whole prop. If that popped out at me I would definitely jump.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Fantastic choice of colors in combination with the hair. That is one dark looking piece of horror. Love it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes ... very nice indeed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great colors and texture, and those frizzes of hair give him an authentic look.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

That skull is awesome on its own, but will be incredible on a full prop. Great work -


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nicely done. What was your corpsing material ?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is cool, very nice corpsing job!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> What was your corpsing material ?


This was done with liquid latex and paper towels.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that is gross as hell well done sir!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wicked gross and..........awesome! I love the right eye!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job here the skull looks great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job! The hair is always such a great touch.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very creepy, which means I love it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, no fair showing the heads of real corpses and claiming you made them.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn nice job.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Ewww...haha awesome!


----------

